# Hawaii; what;s the weather like there?



## Meltingpot (Oct 14, 2010)

I ask this because I'm tempted to visit the place if and when I can afford to (I have a friend there from another board whom I'd like to meet, for one thing), but my Mum reckons I'd find it too hot there. My impression is that it's about 30^ C most of the time and balmy.

Has anyone been there?

Anyway, one can always dream as the weather in Blighty gets colder and colder....

Thanks for reading this, 

MP.


----------



## kage (Nov 2, 2010)

It's amazing, I think it averages between 27 & 28C all year round, it's not humid in the slightest, normally a nice breeze.

The most agreeable climate i've ever visited.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 2, 2010)

This time of year it's brilliant although the climate differs from island to island. The big island can be quite rainy in parts, but it takes the edge off the heat.

It's the most multicultural state in the US and at times, feels very different from the "mainland". I mean, you can get all your usual foodstuffs and department stores there but there's also a great mix of food from the east, europe etc.


----------



## FunkyUK (Nov 3, 2010)

^ what they said. Visited my brother in law earlier this year on Oahu.  Get yourself to the Big Island if you can.  Visit volcanoes National park.  Active volcanoes, and the most amazing landscape.  Consistently lovely, with the occasional shower.  The starry night sky when up on Mauna Loa is a sight that I will never forget.  Fucking awesome.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 3, 2010)

FunkyUK said:


> Consistently lovely, with the occasional shower.  The starry night sky when up on Mauna Loa is a sight that I will never forget.  Fucking awesome.


 
Same goes for neighbouring Mauna Kea. The Milky Way revealed in all it's stellar glory and little to no pollution to obscure it.


----------

